# Post your dream computer specs



## Ku-sama

Just as the title says, post the specs of the computer that would be built if you had unlimited amout of cash to do so.... mine is in my sig


----------



## rahving

Seems like a self-gratuitous thread to me.  At any rate, my dream computer is one that can play all pc games currently out on max graphics & settings perfectly smooth...I don't think it exists currently, at least mainstream-wise. (Oblivion)


----------



## Arm_Pit

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> Just as the title says, post the specs of the computer that would be built if you had unlimited amout of cash to do so.... mine is in my sig


4xAMD dual core Opteron 285(8 cores total ) 32GB of ram W/ 2 7950's just for the hell of it. And We can't forget the 147GB 15,000 RPM harddrive x4 with another 10 300GB 10,000RPM's and 2x750GB 7,200 RPM's with different RAID fuctions. 

All watercooled using my 100G fishtank as water source. It cools my PC and heats my fishtank  Two in one.


----------



## mrjack

Arm_Pit said:
			
		

> 4xAMD dual core Opteron 285(8 cores total ) 32GB of ram W/ 2 7950's just for the hell of it. And We can't forget the 147GB 15,000 RPM harddrive x4 with another 10 300GB 10,000RPM's and 2x750GB 7,200 RPM's with different RAID fuctions.
> 
> All watercooled using my 100G fishtank as water source. It cools my PC and heats my fishtank  Two in one.



Sure hope you know what mobo to get. 

This is the basic rig I'd use, don't have the time to look into HDD's right now.

CPUs:--2xAMD Opteron 275, 2.2GHz dual core
Mobo:--Tyan Thunder K8HM
RAM:---8xOCZ EL DDR PC-4800 Dual Channel Platinum Elite Edition 1Gb (2x512Mb)
PSU:---OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI
GPU:---nVidia GeForce 7950GX2


----------



## Geoff

What a coincidence, I just made myself a dream build a few weeks ago.  Now when I say dream build, I'm referring to an aweseome build, but still realistically (meaning no quad opterons ).
*
Here it is:

* *NEC 16x DVD+/-RW DVD burner - $35*
*Lian Li Black Aluminum Mid-ATX Case - $100*
*Vantec Fan Controller Panel  $13*
*WD Raptor 150GB 10K SATA 16MB - $260*
*Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 Motherboard - $149*
*MSI 7950GX2 1GB PCI-E - $550*
*BenQ Black IDE DVD-ROM - $18*
*Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS - $280*
*FSP Group 700W Power Supply - $170*
*Logitech G15 USB Gamers Keyboard - $69*
*Logitech MX518 Optical Mouse - $34*
2x* Patriot eXtreme 1GB DDR2-800 RAM - $226*
*AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ Socket AM2 - $359*

*Sub-Total: $2,261.87*
*Shipping: $42.08*
*Total: $2,303.95*


----------



## Bobo

I really don't see any point in these threads, especially since this is about the 4th one....


----------



## Geoff

Bobo said:
			
		

> I really don't see any point in these threads, especially since this is about the 4th one....


Well, the only reason I posted was because I already had a "dream computer" list saved on my comp, so it wasn't much effort for me to post it here.

And does the saying "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it" mean anything to you?


----------



## Nak Nak

Case's deck from Neuromancer by William Gibson.


----------



## mlurp

Bobo said:
			
		

> I really don't see any point in these threads, especially since this is about the 4th one....


We endorse perversion and call it an alternative lifestyle
We exploit the poor and call it the lottery
We neglect the needy and call it self preservation
We reward laziness and call it welfare
We kill our unborn and call it choice
We neglect to discipline our children and call it building self-esteem
We pollute the air with profanity and pornography and call it freedom of expression
We ridicule the time-honored values of our fathers and call it enlightenment End Quote.
Hey I like what you posted. Seems for the age you are above average! Those are the things we honored when I was growing up. Nice to know some still see truths where the mess we call life today (which consumes our time and keeps us speeding from place to place) promotes self! 
Thanks for starting my day off with this read. Better than a Starbucks!

I just bought my special machine.
HP Media Center m7360n near $2,000.00
Wireless ?
XP Home Edition with Media Center 2005
Pentium Duo Core CPU 2.8 GHz, 2.00 GB of RAM
Bel Arc profile of this dream machine................................
Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name:  Your-4dacd0ea75 (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date:  Saturday, July 15, 2006 7:25:39 PM 
Advisor Version:  7.0m 
Operating System   System Model 
Windows XP Media Center Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600)   HP Pavilion 
System Serial Number: 
Enclosure Type: Desktop 
Processor a   Main Circuit Board b 
2.80 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
16 kilobyte primary memory cache
4096 kilobyte secondary memory cache   Board: ASUSTek Computer INC. EMERY 1.05
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 3.12 04/17/2006 
Drives   Memory Modules c,d 
300.05 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
274.37 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HP DVD Writer 840b [CD-ROM drive]
IDE-DVD DROM6216 [CD-ROM drive]

Generic USB CF Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 2
Generic USB MS Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 4
Generic USB SD Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 1
Generic USB SM Reader USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 3
Maxtor 6L300S0 [Hard drive] (300.07 GB) -- drive 0   2048 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 1024 MB
Slot 'A1' is Empty
Slot 'A2' has 1024 MB
Slot 'A3' is Empty 
  Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 290.92 GB 273.25 GB free 
d: (FAT32 on drive 0) 9.13 GB 1.12 GB free 

HP PSC 1500 series on USB001 
Microsoft Office Document Image Writer Driver on Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Port: 
Microsoft Shared Fax Driver on SHRFAX: 
SnagIt 8 Printer on C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TechSmith\SnagIt 8\PrinterPortFile 

Controllers   Display 
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]   NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM) [Display adapter]
HP vs17 [Monitor] (17.1"vis, s/n CNC605NPLG, January 2006) 
Bus Adapters   Multimedia 
Intel(R) 82801GR/GH SATA RAID Controller
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC   Conexant Falcon II NTSC Video Capture
Realtek High Definition Audio 
Communications   Other Devices 
Agere Systems PCI-SV92PP Soft Modem


1394 Net Adapter 
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection 
 primary   Auto IP Address:  192.168.1.100 / 24 
 Gateway:  192.168.1.1 
 Dhcp Server:  192.168.1.1 
 Physical Address:  00:15:F2:A1:28:6E 
RAS Async Adapter 
Wireless LAN PCI 802.11 b/g adapter WN5301A 

Networking Dns Servers:  24.217.0.5
24.217.0.55 
   VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
MS ArPolicy Driver
APC Battery BackUP
American Power Conversion USB UPS
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant device (2x)
USB Human Interface Device (2x)
HID Keyboard Device
HID-compliant mouse
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Root Hub (5x) 
Virus Protection [Back to Top]   
Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2006 Version 14.10.1041 
    Realtime File Scanning On 

Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top]  

All required security hotfixes (using the 06/13/2006 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed. 


Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top]  
.NETFramework 
    1.0 
        KB887998    (details...) 
    1.1 
        S867460  on 12/27/2005  (details...) 
        M886903  on 4/4/2006  (details...) 
Media Center 2005 
    SP4 
        KB900325  on 12/27/2005  (details...) 
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 
    KB917283  on 7/11/2006  (details...) 
Step By Step Interactive Training 
    SP2 
        KB898458  on 4/5/2006  (details...) 
Windows Media Player 10 
    KB911565    (details...) 
    KB913800    (details...) 
    KB917734_WMP10    (details...) 
Windows XP SP3 
   Belarc - Advisor 1b2ddbe5  
Hewlett-Packard - HP DigitalMedia Archive CU334DYQF9Y2H92KM  
Hewlett-Packard - WebReg MY59AD22P30498  
Microsoft - Interactive Training 36105-OEM-0000007-00000 (Key: TM66R-2Q86K-HXPBD-CQ9TR-9WTQY)e 
Microsoft - Internet Explorer 76487-OEM-0011903-00803 (Key: HYHV7-W343F-9TCCK-JPCBM-B2FQ8)e 
Microsoft - Money 76017-OEM-0000007-00000 (Key: TM66R-2Q86K-HXPBD-CQ9TR-9WTQY)e 
Microsoft - Office Standard Edition 2003 70141-057-6309721-56634 (Key: M229C-K9KG9-TH36G-W9GX7-XQTXQ) 
Microsoft - WebFldrs XP 12345-111-1111111-30747  
Microsoft - Windows XP Media Center Edition 76487-OEM-0011903-00803 (Key: HYHV7-W343F-9TCCK-JPCBM-B2FQ8)e 
Microsoft - Works 76032-OEM-0400003-00000  
Microsoft - Works 8.0 76032-OEM-0400003-00000 (Key: TM66R-2Q86K-HXPBD-CQ9TR-9WTQY)e 
Sonic Solutions - Sonic Express Labeler CAM3SQR7D5QQX2T7A  
Sonic Solutions - Sonic MyDVD Plus CFTGEG88D9QKQ57NR  
Sonic Solutions - Sonic RecordNow Audio CFYWHZS95QWFSU5PT  
Sonic Solutions - Sonic RecordNow Copy CTALMR53ZP63BZE7M  
Sonic Solutions - Sonic RecordNow Data CUGPV5BP7EG5M6GRF  
Sonic Solutions - Sonic Update Manager CGKE9LMNT3F6W4PN7  

Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) [Back to Top]  
Adobe Acrobat Version 7.0.5.2005092300 * 
Adobe Reader Version 7.0.8.2006051600 * 
Ajour * 
American Power Conversion Corporation - APC PowerChute Personal Edition Version 1, 5, 0, 0 * 
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.0m * 
BillP Studios - WinPatrol Monitor Version 9.8.1.0 * 
Camtech 2000 - Copy Dos Path Version 1.00 * 
Camtech 2000 - MyCompContext Version 1.00 * 
Camtech 2000 - New Folder Here Version 1.00 * 
Camtech 2000 - Select All Items Version 1.00 * 
Camtech 2000 - SpySites Version 1.00 * 
Check Ajour * 
Cinematronics - 3D Pinball Version 5.1.2600.2180 * 
DigitalMedia Home Version 1.0.0 * 
DustBuster © Casper & McAlba Version 2, 8, 0, 1 * 
EarthLink * 
Eusing Free Registry Cleaner * 
ewido anti-spyware Version 4, 0, 0, 172 * 
Gadwin PrintScreen Version 3.5 * 
Gibin Software House (http://www.gibinsoft.net) - [email protected] Version 1, 9, 5, 0 * 
Go to the Adobe Store * 
Hewlett Packard - AOL Launcher Version 1, 3, 1, 10 * 
Hewlett Packard - MSN Launcher Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Hewlett Packard ISPSignup Version 1, 0, 0, 4 * 
Hewlett-Packard - HP Photosmart Version 8,1,0,12 * 
Hewlett-Packard - HP Service Delivery Platform Version 4,1,0,1680 * 
Hewlett-Packard - HP Software Update Client Version 3, 0, 8, 4 * 
Hewlett-Packard - HPSysInfo Version 8.3.0.0 * 
Hewlett-Packard - Install Consumer Experience Version 5,3,0,75 * 
Hewlett-Packard - RunnerEXE Application Version 6.3.2 (Build 116R) * 
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series Version 053.000.013.000 * 
Hewlett-Packard Company - AutoRun Version 4, 8, 0, 0 * 
Hewlett-Packard Company - HP Solution Center Version 050.000.152.000 * 
Hewlett-Packard Company - HPBootOp Version 1, 0, 5, 1 * 
Hewlett-Packard Company - LightScribe Version 1.4.56.1 * 
Hewlett-Packard Company KBD EXE Version 1.0.2.2 * 
Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - PC Doctor Offline Version 1.0 * 
HP Version 1.9.9.0 * 
HpqPhUnl Application Version 5.0.0.247 * 
Inno Setup Version 51.42.0.0 * 
InstallShield unInstaller Version 2.20.924.0 * 
InstallShield Update Service Version 3, 10 * 
Intel Corporation - RAID Event Monitor Version 5.5.0.1035 * 
Intel Corporation - RAID Monitor Version 5.5.0.1035 * 
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Console Version 5.5.0.1035 * 
Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Version 1.0.0.1093 * 
InterMute Inc - CWShredder Version 2.00 * 
InterVideo Inc. - WinDVD Application Version 5.0 * 
IrfanView Version 3.98 * 
Javacool Software LLC - EULAlyzer v1.1 Version 1.01 * 
JKLNSOFT - Batch Image Resizer Version 2, 0, 0, 4 * 
Jordan Russell - Inno Setup Uninstaller Version 51.6.0.0 * 
Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE SE 106 * 
Macromedia, Inc. - Shockwave Flash Version 7,0,19,0 * 
Macrovision Corporation - InstallShield (R) Version 10.50 * 
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.8820 * 
Microsoft - ARSVC Application Version 6.0.0160.0 * 
Microsoft Application Error Reporting Version 11.0.6560 * 
Microsoft Clip Organizer Version 11.0.6551 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 7.00.5346.5 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Office Source Engine Version 11.0.5525 * 
Microsoft Corporation - SelfCert Version 11.0.5510 * 
Microsoft Corporation - SyncToy Version 1.2.0.75 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Defender Version 1.1.1347.0 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 3.1.4000.1823 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Movie Maker Version 2.1.4026.0 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Zone.com Version 1.2.626.1 *  Microsoft Data Access Components Version 3.525.1117.0 * 
Microsoft Interactive Training Version 3, 5, 0, 117 * 
Microsoft Office 2003 Version 11.0.8033 * 
Microsoft Office Document Imaging Version 11.0.1897.0 * 
Microsoft Office InfoPath Version 11.0.5510 * 
Microsoft Office Outlook Version 11.0.8010 * 
Microsoft Office Picture Manager Version 11.0.6550 * 
Microsoft Office Save My Settings/Profile Wizard Version 11.0.5510 * 
Microsoft(R) Money Version 14.00.0724 * 
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 10.00.00.3931 * 
Microsoft® .NET Framework Version 2.0.50727.42 * 
Microsoft® Fax Server Version 5.2.1776.0 * 
Microsoft® Schedule+ for Windows 95(TM) Version 7.5 * 
Microsoft® Visual Studio .NET Version 7.00.9466 * 
Microsoft® Works 8 Version 8.04.0702.0 * 
MicroVision Development, Inc. - Express Labeler Version 2.1 * 
Mozilla Corporation - Firefox Version 1.5.0.4 * 
MRU-Blaster Scheduler Version 1.01.0001 * 
MRU-Blaster v1.5 Version 1.05.0009 * 
muvee autoProducer Version 4.5 * 
NVIDIA Driver Helper Service, Version 81.94 Version 6.14.10.8194 * 
OLYMPUS Master Version 1, 3, 1, 2 * 
PC System Recovery Version 2, 2, 0, 1 * 
PC-Doctor 5 for Windows * 
PeoplePC * 
PhotoFiltre * 
piolch Module Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Pivot Stickfigure Animator * 
PIXELA Corporation - ImageMixerVCDDVD Version 2, 1, 0, 23 * 
PREVIEWCLIENT Application Version 6.3.2 (Build 116R) * 
python.exe * 
pythonw.exe * 
Reality Studio - Clipboard Viewer Version 0.9.0.8 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 6.0.12.1235 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 7.0.0.2639 * 
Recovery Tools CD LauncherCreator Application Version 6, 0, 52, 6 * 
Safer Networking Limited - Spybot - Search & Destroy Version 1, 4, 0, 3 * 
Safer Networking Limited - SpyBot-S&D Version 1, 4, 0, 3 * 
SendToAdd.exe * 
SendToCommandPrompt.exe * 
SendToRemove.exe * 
Singer's Creations - Weather Watcher Extension Installer Version 1.00 * 
Singer's Creations - Weather Watcher Version 5.06.0011 * 
SoftThinks - Application CD Creator Version 6, 0, 52, 15 * 
SoftThinks - Application Recovery Program Version 6, 0, 61, 4 * 
Sonic Solutions - Roxio MyDVD Version 6.2.0.0 * 
SpywareBlaster AutoUpdate Version 3.05.0001 * 
SpywareBlaster Version 3.05.0001 * 
SpywareGuard LiveUpdate Version 2.02.0001 * 
SpywareGuard Version 2.02.0001 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 Update 5 Version 5.0.50.5 * 
Sun Microsystems, Inc. - Java(TM) 2 Platform Standard Edition 5.0 Update 6 Version 5.0.60.5 * 
Sunbelt Software - CounterSpy Version 1.05.0082 * 
TechSmith Corporation - SnagIt Version 8.0.2 * 
Tiger-IT.de - xp-AntiSpy Version 3, 9, 6, 1 * 
Trend Micro Internet Security Version 14.10.0 * 
Trend Micro Network Security Components 2.0 Version 2.0.0 * 
Updates from HP Version 1.0.1944.15314 * 
Weather Grabber Version 1.0.1859.41187 * 
Webroot Software - Window Washer Version 6.0 * 
Webroot Software, Inc. - Spy Sweeper SDK Version 2, 0 * 
Webroot Software, Inc. - Spy Sweeper Version 4, 5 * 
Webroot Software, Inc. - Washer Security Service Version 6.0 * 
Webroot Software, Inc. - Window Washer Uninstaller Version 6.0 * 
Wizard Industries - Error_Report Version 1.00.0002 * 
Wizard Industries - Sure Delete File Version 5.01.0001 * 
Wizard Industries - www.wizard-industries.com - Sure Delete Disk Cleaner Version 5.01.0001 * 
Wizards to adjust .NET Framework security, assign trust to assemblies, and fix broken .NET applications. Version 1.0.5000.0 *  


well I could look for the sheet with the info but that isn't important now. it was a few months back when I bought it. Now I just smile while starting it up.
Lets say it is more machine than I needed and came with all the perks.


----------



## Calibretto

ASUS VENTO 3600 Red Steel ATX Mid Tower Case..............................$125

Antec TruePower 2.0 550W Power Supply.....................................$100

ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition Socket AM2 SLI ATX Motherboard.....$210

AMD Athlon 64 FX62 Windsor Socket AM2 Processor...........................$1,120

Zalman Fatal1ty FS-C77 120mm Red LED CPU Cooling Fan & Heatsink...........$70

Kingston HyperX 4GB (4 x 1GB) DDR2800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Memory......$574

Seagate Barracuda 1TB (2 x 500GB) 7200RPM 16MB cache SATA Hard Drive......$580

BFG Tech Geforce 7950GX2 1GB GDDR3 PCI-E x16 Dual GPU Video Card.................$600

ATI TV Wonder Elite w/ Remote Control.....................................$110

Plextor 16X Dual Layer DVD±R SATA DVD Burner..............................$95

Atech Flash 28-in-1 Internal Card Reader..................................$40

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum 7.1 Channels PCI Sound Card..........$180

StarTech 2-Port FireWire PCI Card with Digital Video Editing Kit..........$18

NEC MultiSync 20" Widescreen DVI LCD Monitor..............................$700

Logitech MX 5000 Bluetooth Wireless Keyboard w/ Mouse.....................$120

Logitech Z-5450 315 Watts 5.1 Speakers....................................$300


Total.....................................................................$4,942


----------



## tommycompton

Calibretto said:
			
		

> ASUS VENTO 3600 Red Steel ATX Mid Tower Case..............................$125
> 
> Antec TruePower 2.0 550W Power Supply.....................................$100
> 
> ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition Socket AM2 SLI ATX Motherboard.....$210
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 FX62 Windsor Socket AM2 Processor...........................$1,120
> 
> Zalman Fatal1ty FS-C77 120mm Red LED CPU Cooling Fan & Heatsink...........$70
> 
> Kingston HyperX 4GB (4 x 1GB) DDR2800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Memory......$574
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 1TB (2 x 500GB) 7200RPM 16MB cache SATA Hard Drive......$580
> 
> BFG Tech Geforce 7950GX2 1GB GDDR3 PCI-E x16 Dual GPU Video Card.................$600
> 
> ATI TV Wonder Elite w/ Remote Control.....................................$110
> 
> Plextor 16X Dual Layer DVD±R SATA DVD Burner..............................$95
> 
> Atech Flash 28-in-1 Internal Card Reader..................................$40
> 
> Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum 7.1 Channels PCI Sound Card..........$180
> 
> StarTech 2-Port FireWire PCI Card with Digital Video Editing Kit..........$18
> 
> NEC MultiSync 20" Widescreen DVI LCD Monitor..............................$700
> 
> Logitech MX 5000 Bluetooth Wireless Keyboard w/ Mouse.....................$120
> 
> Logitech Z-5450 315 Watts 5.1 Speakers....................................$300
> 
> 
> Total.....................................................................$4,942



putting it all together...............................................priceless


----------



## Ku-sama

i personally wouldent want 8 cores.... shit, i have enough problems with trying to get quad SLI and dual core to work in my games, none the less 8 cores and quad SLI


----------



## Bobo

mlurp said:
			
		

> Thanks for starting my day off with this read. Better than a Starbucks!


LOL!.... 

I dream plenty about computers....but nothing that could ever become real.  I am happy with what I have now, except for gfx card and fans.  I would want a server though (like a 1TB 15,000 SCSI RAID server type)


----------



## Geoff

Ku-Sama, is that really your computer?  And did you buy it recently?  If you did, it was pretty stupid (no offense), espeically since Conroe is right around the corner.


----------



## Ku-sama

its not really mine, well it is, but its not? i get to play with it for 2 weeks and see if its worth it to buy it, so its kinda like test driving a car.... for 2 weeks, but i might not keep it, BECAUSE of conroe and kentsfield.... but i must say, its pretty sweet, but i'm not even connecting it to the internet, i dont want any adware/spyware on it, its got nothing but games on it (even took off IE)... its got some KILLER preformace, but i might not keep it like i said, 4700 is alot of cash, but i do have payment plan options on it though, but like i said i have no idea if im keeping it


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

My dream system is in Ku-Sama's sig, lol.


----------



## jp198780

yeah, 4700 is alot, you could buy a decent car 4 that much.


----------



## Apathetic

Ku-Sama's sig.  What the hell cant you do with that thing and what are you doing with it, lol.


----------



## Kukujang

[-0MEGA-];374942 said:
			
		

> What a coincidence, I just made myself a dream build a few weeks ago.  Now when I say dream build, I'm referring to an aweseome build, but still realistically (meaning no quad opterons ).
> *
> Here it is:
> 
> * *NEC 16x DVD+/-RW DVD burner - $35*
> *Lian Li Black Aluminum Mid-ATX Case - $100*
> *Vantec Fan Controller Panel  $13*
> *WD Raptor 150GB 10K SATA 16MB - $260*
> *Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 Motherboard - $149*
> *MSI 7950GX2 1GB PCI-E - $550*
> *BenQ Black IDE DVD-ROM - $18*
> *Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS - $280*
> *FSP Group 700W Power Supply - $170*
> *Logitech G15 USB Gamers Keyboard - $69*
> *Logitech MX518 Optical Mouse - $34*
> 2x* Patriot eXtreme 1GB DDR2-800 RAM - $226*
> *AMD Athlon64 X2 4200+ Socket AM2 - $359*
> 
> *Sub-Total: $2,261.87*
> *Shipping: $42.08*
> *Total: $2,303.95*




Wow... same me


----------



## oscaryu1

This is a very old thread (7-2006). I'd suggest not posting in here anymore


----------

